# Grilled  stuffed portobello and bleu cheese



## S-met (Feb 17, 2020)

Quick-ish and easy dinner. Prep time, two 5min. Idle time 1hr.
 Ingredients:
Shrimp, spinach, bleu cheese, garlic, basil. Black pepper and Cayenne. Also added about a ladle full of my tomato soup from the night before. No salt added.

I start by brining the shrimp in cold water, about a tsp of salt and a pinch of baking soda. Let it sit for an hour.
Next, wash and de-stem the portobello.

Now I drain/strain the shrimp for about 5 min while the grill is heating. 

Add a few cloves of garlic, a handful of spinach, a few basil leaves and the shrimp and coarsely chop. Then into a bowl with some crumbled bleu and a ladle of tomato soup. Mix then stuff and Ready for the grill:







Rest is easy, about 10-15min over direct heat then indirect for another 20min. I don't really check temp, but look for the mushroom to get a soft/squishy feel. Drizzled a little bit more of the tomato soup for color and flavor.






Enjoy!


----------



## creek bottom (Feb 17, 2020)

Looks and sounds pretty tasty!!! LIKE!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 17, 2020)

Yes sir I could go for that love portabellas.

Warren


----------



## buzzy (Feb 17, 2020)

I can always eat stuff giant portobellos. Sometimes we use them like a mini pizza crust then on the grill or smoker. 
Your looks real good.  Points


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 17, 2020)

looks delicious. sounds like they're full of flavor


----------



## Jabiru (Feb 18, 2020)

They look great, we enjoy mushrooms. I’ll give this a go for sure, thanks for sharing.


----------

